# Firewood Pics



## ben14826 (Mar 3, 2007)

While replying in another thread I had the idea that it might be neat to start a thread devoted to firewood business pics. Post up pics of your operation- large or small. Equipment, employees, piles, anything that pertains to your firewood operation. I'll start with a couple and add more later.

http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o297/ben14826/Wood.jpg
http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o297/ben14826/scan.jpg


----------



## bigmac (Mar 3, 2007)

here is a little of my firewood and one of my vintage two man chainsaws
:biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## bigmac (Mar 5, 2007)

some more firewood pictures 
40ft conveyor to pile up the wood and they are real kids up there on the
firewood pile, stacking wood up there to make a fort


----------



## ben14826 (Mar 6, 2007)

I love that last pic with the people standin atop the heap 'o' wood. That is one big, long conveyor. What kind of wood do you deal with mostly?


----------



## bigmac (Mar 6, 2007)

i get just abot every kind of wood that will burn well and does not stink,

ash,elm maple.carob,blackwood acaia,fruit wood, walnut, pecon, oak,
Eucalyptus, cypress, cedar, juniper, 10 different types of pine,:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## STEELHEAD (Mar 6, 2007)

*bigmac*

Do you own a processor , if so what kind ?.. any pics, Thanks Eric


----------



## bigmac (Mar 6, 2007)

a processor would not work well for me here, i dont get pole wood or logs
most of the wood i get comes in cut up by 20-25 diferent tree service's
and i get a lot unstright grain wood, nots and croches, flared base cuts,
twisted grain wood, and funkie saw cuts from so called pro tree guys,
so i have old school wood spliters 

the big spliter has a 40 hp 4 cyclinder engine 4000 psi. 40 gpm pump,
it will bust through any round we can fit in there green or dry right down 
the center,

the smaller spliter has a 24 hp 2 cyclinder engine 3000 psi 28 gpm pump,
it will split everthing green well, but some of the dry stuff it has a little
trouble with,


----------



## STEELHEAD (Mar 6, 2007)

*Holly crap*

Now thats some dedicated equipment and workers you have there,... I wood imagine splitting those blocks that were cut crocked on both ends wood be a challanenge for man and the beast, I dont see any conveyor,....If your guys are pitchin that wood, ALL THAT WOOD. up there, they are (olimpic) diskis contenders for sure,.. Great Pics, Thanks Eric


----------



## STEELHEAD (Mar 6, 2007)

*conveyor....*

I see your conveyor in a eariler pic post,.. Can you tell me about that conveyor,?.. never seen one quite like that,...I plan on modifying an old new idea grain conveyor ,..it will save me some big bucks if it works,..Thanks. Eric


----------



## bigmac (Mar 7, 2007)

conveyor
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
i dont know what you want to know abot it so maybe the pictures
will tell you,


----------



## drmiller100 (Mar 7, 2007)

bigmac said:


> the big spliter has a 40 hp 4 cyclinder engine 4000 psi. 40 gpm pump,
> it will bust through any round we can fit in there green or dry right down
> the center,
> 
> ...



bigmac, your math doesn't work. with a 40 horse engine you get 20gpm at 3000 psi.


----------



## bigmac (Mar 8, 2007)

Drmiller100's quote;

bigmac, your math doesn't work. with a 40 horse engine you get 20gpm at 3000 psi.
--------------------------------------------------------
This is allmost not worth responding to, this has got to be the strangest
thing i ever heard, heres how it works there a thing called hydraulic pump 
and a nother thing called RPM [ENGINE SPEED] and there is many,many 
diferent size pumps, now how the pump was made and the rpm you run
the pump at will determen G-P-M [GALLONS PER. MIN.] the engine used
will determen if can reach the pumps operating limits, SO the pump i have
on there is; flow at 1800 rpm 20.3 GPM, flow at 3600 rpm 40.4 GPM, 4000 psi max,
MY ENGINE is running at 3400--3600 rpm, HAD 3000 psi hose on it at first
and it did not last to long, now have 5000 psi hose so far no bursting
when the spliter is going through a large round the engine rev's up-up-up past 3600 RPM
rpm

so put this in your pipe and smoke it


----------



## drmiller100 (Mar 8, 2007)

you can't get 40 gpm at 4000 psi out of a 40 horse engine.

math says to get 40 gpm at 4000 psi you are something pretty near 100 horsepower by the time you take into account pump efficiency losses.

unless it is a 2 stage pump?????


----------



## Wismer (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey guys any one have a firewood processor? If so lets see some pics, i am thinking of getting one.


----------



## Mr. Firewood (Mar 8, 2007)

drmiller100 said:


> you can't get 40 gpm at 4000 psi out of a 40 horse engine.
> 
> math says to get 40 gpm at 4000 psi you are something pretty near 100 horsepower by the time you take into account pump efficiency losses.
> 
> unless it is a 2 stage pump?????



OK, we got a smart one here, lol
how many hydraulic HP = 1 gas horsepower? how many gas horsepower = 1 electric HP?
answer me that and I will see how good you are before I dismiss what you are saying as filth and lies!    

in all honesty though unless it is a diesel 4 banger 40hp gas will not make 4000PSI while flowing 40gpm, however I would bet that the system is running about 2750-3000 psi....[ what kind of valve does it have on it?] the largest 2 stage pump produced is 32 gallons by Char-Lynn and it is almost a grand besides that the attachment shows the Halidex [barnes labeled] single stage gear pump that is only 85% efficent

here is a better question... how long does it take to cycle that splitter? and how big is the cylinder and the ram in the cylinder

on my new unit I am making the 50hp 4 cyl turbocharged Perkins will be spinning a 3 section pump putting out 52 GMP combined at 3250 PSI with 30GPM of that as dedicated splitter circut and the rest will run the conveyor and log lift part time

as far as processor pics there was a thread on that not too long ago
here is a link to my buddy Tom's unit
http://media.putfile.com/Toms-Firewood-Processor


----------



## ben14826 (Mar 8, 2007)

mr firewood: I thought you personally hada processor??


----------



## drmiller100 (Mar 9, 2007)

Mr. Firewood said:


> in all honesty though unless it is a diesel 4 banger 40hp gas will not make 4000PSI while flowing 40gpm, however I would bet that the system is running about 2750-3000 psi....[



ok, if it is running 3000 psi, then it is only 20 gpm.

diesel, gasoline, propane, nitromethane. 40 horse engine at 3000 psi gets you 20 gpm.


----------



## STEELHEAD (Mar 10, 2007)

*gas v diesel hp*

DR , ..are you sayin gas engines produce the same hp .real,..hp as diesel,?...


----------



## Mr. Firewood (Mar 10, 2007)

drmiller100 said:


> ok, if it is running 3000 psi, then it is only 20 gpm.
> 
> diesel, gasoline, propane, nitromethane. 40 horse engine at 3000 psi gets you 20 gpm.



your a dumb ass! horsepower gets you speed, TORQUE gets you pressure! you can refrence all the calculators you got access to but in the real world any hydraulic system is not producing full pressure unless it is under a load, just cycling the cylinder does not constitute a load, do you know that on my old log splitter unless I was busting crotches the gauge never went past 1000PSI 

here is a question for ya, if he has 40hp 40 ft lbs of torque and he is flowing 40GPM how much PRESSURE can the system develop before the motor boggs?

trust me there is a difference between static and dynamic hydraulic systems, you need to read a few more books before you start preaching

better yet attend a seminar
http://www.msoe.edu/seminars/seminars/ihsms.shtml


----------



## drmiller100 (Mar 10, 2007)

Mr. Firewood said:


> your a dumb ass! horsepower gets you speed, TORQUE gets you pressure! you can refrence all the calculators you got a



i'd be interested in seeing an online calculator, or reputable article, discussing how 'torque' is needed to produce pressure.

and here i thought to produce pressure you needed restriction or resistance in the hydraulic circuit.


----------



## drmiller100 (Mar 10, 2007)

Mr. Firewood said:


> \
> 
> here is a question for ya, if he has 40hp 40 ft lbs of torque and he is flowing 40GPM how much PRESSURE can the system develop before the motor boggs?
> 
> t



1500 psi or so. depends a little on the efficiency of the pump, and whether you count short momentary spikes, but sustained pressure will be about 1500 psi.

btw, didn't need the torque numbers for that, only the hp and gpm.


----------



## Wismer (Mar 10, 2007)

soooooo kids

how bout some more pics


----------



## bigmac (Mar 10, 2007)

MR. Firewood asked drmiller100 this,

OK, we got a smart one here, lol
how many hydraulic HP = 1 gas horsepower? how many gas horsepower = 1 electric HP?
answer me that and I will see how good you are before I dismiss what you are saying as filth and lies! 

and Drmiller100 had no answer to it


so heres the answer to that, look


----------



## bigmac (Mar 10, 2007)

i know my spliter is puting out way more psi and flow then drmiller100
thinks, and torque has everything to do with over all psi you will reach.

in the first picture is my engine V-4 wisconsin

second picture is wiscosin spec. sheet on a 37 hp engine 
close as i could find to mine, 81 ft pounds of torque

third pic, is a close up of the chart

last pic the valve its a Gresen older inlet one inch, outlet 1.1/4
working ports 3/4 

cyclinder 5 in. 2 in rod 3/4 ports


----------



## ben14826 (Mar 10, 2007)

Wismer said:


> soooooo kids
> 
> how bout some more pics




Seriously!!
Talk about a hijacked thread!!!!
Back to firewood pics


----------



## Mr. Firewood (Mar 11, 2007)

if you have the 40hp V-4 wisconsin that I am thnking of I used to have one and it puts out over 100 ft lbs of torque, I have no doubt that you re getting 3000 PSI and 40gpm, maybe not both at the same time but it is obviously working even though people say it isint


----------



## STEELHEAD (Mar 11, 2007)

*HP/ gpm*

I not lookin to get in the middle of a pissin match,.. But arent the little 5.5 hp gas engines runnin around 10/13 gpm, Ive got one of thoes 4 cyl wisc's and they got pretty decent torque, I was thinkin the torque/hp was what produced the psi.... gpm is another thing,...I think you could probably pump 100 or more gpm at low psi. Its complicated for most people.....like me,,.E


----------



## Mr. Firewood (Mar 11, 2007)

you can flow 200 gallons per minute with a 5hp motor with no pressure

flow is determined by rpm, pressure under load is determined by torque, not horsepower,

Your saying I can have 100 HP and 40 ft lb of torque and still outwork a 40HP 100 ft. lb of torque motor? FILTH AND LIES!!!!!!!!!!!1111  

here is another question I know you wont answer, I am going to run a 3 section pump on my new processor, the first section flows 30 gpm, and will run my main cylinder the other two sections will flow 9GPM at a regulated 800 PSI...according to your calculator how much HP am I going to need to split wood?


----------



## bassman (Mar 11, 2007)

MR Firewood 
horsepower to me is like the way they measure wattage in the car audio industry.
at one time you would input a sine wave from 20hz to 20khz and measure the output voltage with a 4 ohm load and that was the way all was measured.
now they will test at 1k and the wattage will be way up but to a new guy with no idea wattage is what you looked for to decide your purchace.
I have a tiny gas engine that is used in radio controlled cars that puts out 2.5 hp.
so would that mean i could run a lawnmower with it????
I would think not cause the torque is almost nothing.
I think horsepower and torque go hand in hand but I dont know how to test stuff like this .
I think I would like to know how it is figured so if any of know pass it along.
I am not here to bash anyone as that will get us nowhere .
there are alot of things that will effect the splitter in the end 

rpm 
torque
horsepower

diesel engine in a semi has a redline of around 2000 rpm 
my chevy truck about 5500rpm
my streetbike 13500 rpm 

so i am sure splitter engine choices will have to be geared in some way??

how about a chevey 350 bolted to a 4 speed tranny into a pto pump??


----------



## drmiller100 (Mar 11, 2007)

Mr. Firewood said:


> your a dumb ass! horsepower gets you speed, TORQUE gets you pressure! you can refrence all the calculators you got a



i'd be interested in seeing an online calculator, or reputable article, discussing how 'torque' is needed to produce pressure.

and here i thought to produce pressure you needed restriction or resistance in the hydraulic circuit.


----------



## Husky137 (Mar 11, 2007)

I'd be interested in seeing some more firewood pics.


----------



## bigmac (Mar 11, 2007)

ok firewood pictures  

1 pic;speedy delivery truck and firewood

2 pic; firewood & saws of the past

3 pic; firewood

4 pic; work saws & firewood

5 pic; two man saws & firewood


----------



## STEELHEAD (Mar 11, 2007)

*Mr Firewood*

Torque is everything,..I chuckle every time I look at the sticker on my shop vac,..5 HP,..And the little moter under that piece of plastic is no bigger than my fist,..Air compressors have the big clames posted on them as well,..Iam not sayin they are guilty of false advertising But Ive got rubber bands that if you attached one to the turbine would prevent it from starting,..I want torque ,..Given that,.. Torque is how I measure power, in my shop,..I have a couple 5HP moters that weigh 75 / 100 lbs, they are 1160 rpm, But right there on the tag,. 5HP,. Weighing about 100 times as much as my 5hp shop vac moter,. sorry I could"nt help sharing this example,.. E, J,


----------



## Wismer (Mar 11, 2007)

pictures?


----------



## GRAYSTONE (Mar 13, 2007)

*Firewood Pictures - Ontario Canada*

Here are a few firewood pictures of a small firewood operation I run North of Toronto, Ontario. Canada.
Thanks
Andrew


----------



## Husky137 (Mar 13, 2007)

Is that a hoist mounted on the splitter? Nice pics.


----------



## GRAYSTONE (Mar 13, 2007)

*Firewood Pictures - Ontario Canada - Hoist*

Yes that is a hoist mounted on top of the splitter I beam. It is a truck bed crane with a hydraulic jack to raise and lower the boom. I have a 5000 lb warn winch to actually do the lifting.
See more Pictures attached.


----------



## Wismer (Mar 13, 2007)

Here is some pics from today guys


----------



## jhellwig (Mar 13, 2007)

1. More Torque is needed to OVER COME pressure, not produce it.

2. It takes little power to produce large pressure. 

3. It take little power to produce large flow.

4. A pump designed to produce large pressure will require more speed to obtain more flow.

5. A pump designed for large flow will require more power to produce a larger pressure.

6. Combine the 2 and you get a two stage pump.

7. If someone need to explain mechanical advantage to you and how it relates to this then you need to grow a brain.

That is all.


----------



## ben14826 (Mar 14, 2007)

Graystone: cool pics and cool splitter, that's quite a design!


----------



## ben14826 (Mar 14, 2007)

Wismer: Cool pics, where in Ontario you from?


----------



## Wismer (Mar 14, 2007)

About an hour south of Toronto, more specifically St Catharines/Niagara region


----------



## M.F.C. LLC (Mar 14, 2007)

Here's some pics of my processor and yard, Just started last year so it's not set up exactly how I want yet but soon.

View attachment 46828


View attachment 46829


View attachment 46830


View attachment 46831


----------



## jhellwig (Mar 14, 2007)

Man I envy you guys with those nice stacks of logs just waiting to be blocked and split.


----------



## bigmac (Mar 14, 2007)

M.F.C. LLC said:


> Here's some pics of my processor and yard, Just started last year so it's not set up exactly how I want yet but soon.
> 
> View attachment 46828
> 
> ...



nice pictures, looks like you got it going on there, you got alot split
real nice set up with the processor and conveyor


----------



## Wismer (Mar 14, 2007)

What kind of processor is that?

Great pics by the way


----------



## M.F.C. LLC (Mar 14, 2007)

*Blockbuster*

The processor is a Blockbuster 22-20. It's a great machine I've done over 200 cords and have had no problems.


----------



## Wismer (Mar 15, 2007)

A few more pics from today


----------



## ben14826 (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey MFCLLC: How old are you? Nice operation!


----------



## ben14826 (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey Wismer: That snow melt made it awfully wet, eh?


----------



## Wismer (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh yes, very very very very wet. I don't like to be in the bush when its that wet, not good for the trees roots. It also just looks like plain crap if you have big ruts throughout your woodlot. Not to mention erosion. But yes the only reason i was out in that is because I was moving wood i had cut from around the barns and on headlands. And of course on the landing there, I was up to the axles but boy that New Holland TN95F will HAUL


----------



## M.F.C. LLC (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks for the comments, I'm 38 and getting old fast. but the processor is doing wonders for my back.


----------



## M.F.C. LLC (Mar 16, 2007)

Here's some more pics of the firewood yard including a pic of after it just got cleared this past August. I'm having a large splitter made that will take the larger logs over 24" diameter and split them down to a better diameter in 9 ft lengths. When it gets done I'll post some pics


----------



## Husky137 (Mar 16, 2007)

looks like you might have some saw logs in those piles.


----------



## M.F.C. LLC (Mar 16, 2007)

we have small mill that the lumber logs get brought down to on the other side of the farm


----------



## rb_in_va (Mar 16, 2007)

M.F.C. LLC said:


> Here's some pics of my processor and yard, Just started last year so it's not set up exactly how I want yet but soon.
> 
> View attachment 46828
> 
> ...



MFC, in that 3rd pic it looks like the conveyor is feeding the fire. Might be a good idea for those with OWBs.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 17, 2007)

M.F.C. LLC said:


> we have small mill that the lumber logs get brought down to on the other side of the farm



Good! I hate to see good saw logs get busted up into firewood. There's plenty of crap logs for that.


----------



## 58hydraglide (Mar 17, 2007)

*Hey Big Mac!*

Based on your pics whatever your GPM's HP's Fluid viscosities, Operatings PSI's ARE, Evidentlly their workin based on those Pics. I'm a residential builder with a passion for saws and heating with wood. I use a 16oz. Estwing hammer for driving everything from 4d finish to 16d sinkers t 6' pole spikes on my gable end trusses. Now I'm told I cant drive 16d's with a 16oz hammer I have to use a 28oz "california framer with a 24" handle" (no disrespect to your home state) BUT,...If I do use the 16 I can only get 4 16dpm (16 pennies per minute) according to opinion and very scientific calculations. I am called in so many words a liar when I say I can do 8 16dpm on a regular basis. although you do have to take into consideration left arm elbow and joint flexibility and LDF (linear drive force) at the hammer handle. But, what really blows them away is when i tell them that I can do12 16dpm's if i eat my Wheaties that morning. I am continually called a liar but I haven't been able to convince any of them to come to the Midwest so that I can dispell their calculations. Anyways looks like what you got works. Nice pics!


----------



## bigmac (Mar 19, 2007)

yes there is allways the exception to the rule, i would here that kind
of stuff back when i built hot rod engines, but after i would beat them
in a race they would shut up abot combinations of cam size carb size
heads open chamber or closed chamber manifold single plane or duble
plane and on and on, there are people who allways fallow the path layed
out by someone and there are those who will make there own:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## 58hydraglide (Mar 19, 2007)

[ there are people who allways fallow the path layed
out by someone and there are those who will make there own:biggrinbounce2:[/QUOTE]

Amen brother, I would rather try something new and fail (read as "weed out the inappropriate ways of getting to the end of your means!") then to follow. (with the exception of modding any of my saws. I couldnt bare to lose one because of ignorance on the operating table!). (I have volumes of chapters on the wrong way of doing things, but you can bet your a$$ once i do figure it out I know everything about it!) And as far as you are concerned, based on your pics of your big mac, I'd hesitate to go toe to toe with anyone that can manhandle that bad boy! ( and here I thought i was king [email protected]#t when Ihad my 36"er on my husky 2100!!)  Oh BTW thanks a lot!, I thought my homegrown splitter with hydro boom 5.5 hp power plant and barnes 11 gpm 2 stage was all i ever needed. I've got an old ironhead sportster engine and tranny in the shed that I might have some new ideas for! Hmmmm..... gonna have to think long and hard on that!
Mike


----------



## rb_in_va (Mar 20, 2007)

58hydraglide said:


> I've got an old ironhead sportster engine and tranny in the shed that I might have some new ideas for! Hmmmm..... gonna have to think long and hard on that!



Go-kart?


----------



## 58hydraglide (Mar 21, 2007)

rb_in_va said:


> Go-kart?



Hmmm...... Egggscelllent........!!(can't find the hand wringing greed smiley!)


----------



## bigmac (Mar 21, 2007)

a lot of people come here and pick up there firewood they buy it
in small amounts as well as 1/4 - 1/2 - and full cords, i sell wood all 
year round for the home , camping , beach bonfire , and them who will
sit in there back yard on a nice summer night listen to music drink a few
beers and bull ???? with freinds or have a pool party :biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2: 


pictures are 8-10 years ago


----------



## Wismer (Mar 21, 2007)

bigmac,

those are some nice pics. Keep em comin


----------



## bigmac (Mar 22, 2007)

thanks Wismer

ok heres some more pic's from the past


----------



## Wismer (Mar 22, 2007)

bigmac could you run us through your business

For example

how do you get your wood? do you have a tree company or do you just get it dropped off? Do you have a firewood processor or how do you cut and split wood

etc etc

thanks alot

Craig


----------



## redprospector (Mar 22, 2007)

Wow! That's a lot of firewood.
There isn't enough people in our county to burn that in a year.
It's nice to see the finished product, I sell most of my firewood in 16' leingths.

Andy


----------



## bigmac (Mar 23, 2007)

wismer go to page one and you will see what have,
i had a tree service for abot 26 years, 5 years ago i got out of it
and sold all my equipment, 

it takes abot 20-25 different tree service's dumping wood here to have 
this much each year, we have been selling wood here for over 40 years,
for years we would buy the wood from the tree guys, abot 10 years ago
there was so many guys comming with wood, i would tell them im full and
not buying anymore, they would say free, ok free made some room to
dump some free loads but they still came so told them you cant dump,
the only way i will take it now is if they would unload there truck by hand 
and throu on top of the pile, so they would and that worked for a bit then
they came with wood to big to unload by hand and put on top, so i told them
cant take it, i dont have room and they said they would pay me if i would
take there wood, so from then on i charge them to dump it off here, 
i still fill up here each year, and have to turn some away for a few months,

here's a few more pic's from the past,


----------



## Wismer (Mar 23, 2007)

That's awesome bigmac

I'd like to get paid to get wood

Those are more great pics.. i thought i had alot of wood....


----------



## ben14826 (Mar 24, 2007)

Wismer said:


> That's awesome bigmac
> 
> I'd like to get paid to get wood
> 
> Those are more great pics.. i thought i had alot of wood....



Thats what I was thinking too.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## SmokinDodge (Mar 24, 2007)

bigmac said:


> wismer go to page one and you will see what have,
> i had a tree service for abot 26 years, 5 years ago i got out of it
> and sold all my equipment,
> 
> ...



WOW!

Have you ever had a *gulp* fire? I would imagine it would take quite a bit to put one down if it ever got going.

Awesome pics, thanks for sharing. Got any more?:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## GRAYSTONE (Mar 28, 2007)

*Firewood Ready for Splitting*

Here are some recent pictures of firewood which has been cut and is now ready to be split. I have about 10 cords to split. Beech logs in picture are 20 to 22 inches in diameter.


----------



## bigmac (Apr 3, 2007)

firewood picture taken today:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## ben14826 (Apr 3, 2007)

nice job, you guys are hard workers!


----------



## A100HVA (Apr 3, 2007)

bigmac said:


> firewood picture taken today:biggrinbounce2:



in the first pic

what specie of wood it that?

you had any customers ask "how many sticks in a cord"????


----------



## bigmac (Apr 3, 2007)

A100HVA said:


> in the first pic
> 
> what specie of wood it that?
> 
> you had any customers ask "how many sticks in a cord"????



the wood in the first pic, is Eucalyptus

yes there has been a few to ask how many piece's in a cord,
i just tell them it depends on what size each piece is, if there
all small you will get more pieces the if they are larger pieces there
will be less pieces that works for most of them,


----------



## pacman (Apr 4, 2007)

*Big Mac*



bigmac said:


> the wood in the first pic, is Eucalyptus
> 
> yes there has been a few to ask how many piece's in a cord,
> i just tell them it depends on what size each piece is, if there
> ...



What size are your bins, (lenghts widths hights ) im thinking about selling mine like that too. Most of my wood is split small for the yuppies any way.I like the bins seems like you dont have to keep up with any thing just pile it in there , WAY COOL !


----------



## wdchuck (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey BigMac, nice pics, especially like the umbrella over the kings throne on top of your mountain of gold(wood). :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## A100HVA (Apr 4, 2007)

bigmac said:


> the wood in the first pic, is Eucalyptus
> 
> yes there has been a few to ask how many piece's in a cord,
> i just tell them it depends on what size each piece is, if there
> ...



seeings how the wood mans job is to make little piece's out of big ones.
when they ask me, i say 2 big ones !.....4ft longx4ftdiam.opcorn:  :bang:


----------



## bigmac (Apr 4, 2007)

pacman the bins are 2 ft x 2 ft x 1 ft 
for the short wood 12 to 17 inch long

the bins for the wood 18 to 24 inch long 
are 2 ft x 2 ft x 15 inch

they all have casters on them to move them
2 bins togather seem to work the best for us

here some more pictures of them
pictures 1+2 are the 12-17 inch size bin 

pictures 3-4-5 are the 18-24 inch bins


----------



## bigmac (Apr 4, 2007)

A100HVA said:


> seeings how the wood mans job is to make little piece's out of big ones.
> when they ask me, i say 2 big ones !.....4ft longx4ftdiam.opcorn:  :bang:



do they look at you funny and say what when you
tell them that


----------



## Goose (Apr 13, 2007)

Now that’s the life, IMHO. Constantly surrounded by wood and getting to use a chainsaw, splitter, etc. day in and day out. I’m jealous…any job openings??? 

(No disrespect is intended with this reply, I can only imagine the back breaking labor that is required to run the operation)

Best of luck!


----------



## pacman (Oct 1, 2007)

*all hands down !*

you are king fire wood man on this site for sure !


----------



## Hansson (Oct 4, 2007)

My firewood :chainsawguy: 

http://xs.to/xs.php?h=xs114&d=07163&f=DSCN2338.JPG
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=53777&d=1183655625


----------



## Wismer (Oct 4, 2007)

Hansson,

I have seen your pictures on another thread and i am amazed, that has to be the neatest, most consistent (size wise) stack i have ever seen.

You must use a processor to get that consitent length?


Thanks,

Craig


----------



## A100HVA (Oct 4, 2007)

i now know why people come runni'n outa the house with a tape measure
i ask'em: "if you can get it in the stove door,can you close the stove door too?":biggrinbounce2: 

(that's why they gonna measure you,the last guy "eyeballed " his cuttin')


----------



## Hansson (Oct 4, 2007)

Wismer said:


> Hansson,
> 
> I have seen your pictures on another thread and i am amazed, that has to be the neatest, most consistent (size wise) stack i have ever seen.
> 
> ...



Hello Craig
I have a Japa 300 processor
I got some pics of it here.
http://picasaweb.google.com/725hansson

Press the Div Album


----------



## wood4heat (Oct 4, 2007)

I was cutting Doug fir this spring when I came across this maple. Some of the smaller pieces on top are Alder. Didn't really need this as my wood shed is stuffed with the fir but it looked so nice I couldn't pass it up. As I type this its still sitting in the driveway with a tarp over it, time for a bigger shed I guess.


----------



## Wismer (Oct 4, 2007)

I would love to have some form of a processor, but I can't justify the cost.

Hansson, it doesn't look like you do alot of firewood? If you don't mind me asking, do you sell firewood? How do you justify the cost of your processor?


Thanks,

Craig


----------



## Hansson (Oct 4, 2007)

Wismer said:


> I would love to have some form of a processor, but I can't justify the cost.
> 
> Hansson, it doesn't look like you do alot of firewood? If you don't mind me asking, do you sell firewood? How do you justify the cost of your processor?
> 
> ...



Hello
No i dont sell fire wood.
I gave 44000 SEK for it. Now its relly fun to make firewood. But i dont think i can justify the cost


----------



## CharlieG (Oct 4, 2007)

*Free wood is good!*

Free oak and ash compliments of a local tree service. Already cut into rounds and about 25% split. Picture doesn't show, but the pile goes back some more.
Free wood is good.


----------



## Ford's Lawncare (Oct 5, 2007)

bicmac, 
not critizing your work, but how well does that wood dry when its piled that high? It seems like the stuff on the bottom might have a hard time when there is 25 ft. of wood on top of it


----------



## pacman (Nov 3, 2007)

*nice processor*



Hansson said:


> Hello Craig
> I have a Japa 300 processor
> I got some pics of it here.
> http://picasaweb.google.com/725hansson
> ...



I love that processor , compact ! I like that !


----------



## Hansson (Nov 3, 2007)

pacman said:


> I love that processor , compact ! I like that !



Yes its very easy to move  
And store


----------



## Wismer (Nov 3, 2007)

I'd love that processor. I could use it at home, but then take it up to my hunt camp and pull it in the logging road behind the ATVs... everything goes in 5 kms of bush road so it needs to be compact.



Craig


----------



## Hansson (Nov 3, 2007)

Wismer said:


> I'd love that processor. I could use it at home, but then take it up to my hunt camp and pull it in the logging road behind the ATVs... everything goes in 5 kms of bush road so it needs to be compact.
> 
> 
> 
> Craig



Look att this video Craig.
Its easy to have behind a car or a atv 
http://www.japa.fi/tiedostot/japa 300.wmv


----------



## infomet (Nov 3, 2007)

Great pictures, sorry argument.
All HP represent exactly the same amount of power, no matter where they come from!
Pumps have different displacements per revolution, so they turn at different speeds for the same HP.
Choosing a pump requires matching the displacement, speed, and pressure needed to a cylinder to produce the force needed to split YOUR wood at the rate you want.
Yes, the little 2.5 HP engine will do 2.5 hp, probably at 10,000 rpm or sp.
Yes, with proper gearing it will mow light grass., like the briggs would do at 2500-3000 RPM.
If you wind up your splitter engine and drive the wedge into a log, you can generate more than the rated HP on the hydraulic side, for a few seconds. I do it all the time with my old Vermeer. Sometimes a bad log will take several hits like that before breaking and sometimes I have to give up and try a different spot. That's a 12HP Kohler. I'm thinking of getting a two stage pump to keep from having to mess around like that, but our season is short and we don't burn but 2-3 cords.

Now be nice and enjoy the great pictures. That's the most split wood I've ever seen in one place!


----------



## allthegross (Nov 25, 2007)

*days work*



ben14826 said:


> While replying in another thread I had the idea that it might be neat to start a thread devoted to firewood business pics. Post up pics of your operation- large or small. Equipment, employees, piles, anything that pertains to your firewood operation. I'll start with a couple and add more later.
> 
> http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o297/ben14826/Wood.jpg
> http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o297/ben14826/scan.jpg




not in the business just keepin warm. this is what i got done this afternoon. All white oak and cherry


----------



## bmwbj (Nov 26, 2007)

*This years stack*

Burning this maple this year.


----------



## blackdoggy (Dec 4, 2007)

This is my piles these pix are from the last two days but I have been bringing in wood by the truck load at least twice a week at around 3K lbs per load on a 3/4 ton truck . The pile closest to the cam on was just one load the one in the background is about three or four weeks worth that was split by hand and with a splitter which I borrowed. http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee271/black_doggy/DCFN0001.jpg 
http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee271/black_doggy/DCFN0002.jpg
http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee271/black_doggy/DCFN0008.jpg
http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee271/black_doggy/DCFN0005.jpg
http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee271/black_doggy/DCFN0003.jpg
That was all cut with a little 021 with woodsman pro chains :chainsawguy: I am still amazed at how much of a beating that old 250 diesel is taking I know its gonna need new springs and shocks soon lol.


----------



## iCreek (Dec 4, 2007)

*Just getting started...*

Here is my pile from two trips to the woods. I am new to this whole wood burning idea, but kind of excited about the cost savings. I usually am helping my father in law cut wood, so now we just take turns when dropping off, he gets a load, then I get a load... We should be firing the stove in a few weeks so I figured I better get started, these things use alot of wood.


----------



## lassie89 (Dec 8, 2007)

GRAYSTONE said:


> Here are a few firewood pictures of a small firewood operation I run North of Toronto, Ontario. Canada.
> Thanks
> Andrew




GRAYSTONE ~

your 3rd pic was very pretty ...

still looking.. this is as far as i gotten..

these are great for a backround on my pc..

thanks for sharing ~


----------

